
Ask HN: How are 3D printing related startups doing lately? - rm2904
Just curious about how 3D printing startups have been doing in the recent year - both software and hardware. 3D printing got pretty huge a year or two ago and now I don&#x27;t seem to hear much about them in the media. Not sure if the industry is still growing or have VCs stopped funding them.
======
js7745
I think its moving towards B2B after the consumer novelty wore off:
[http://www.builtinboston.com/2017/07/31/why-google-nasa-
and-...](http://www.builtinboston.com/2017/07/31/why-google-nasa-and-us-air-
force-flocking-3d-printing-startup-markforged-0)

